# Teilweise defekte Festplatte ausmappen?



## josDesign (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Kann man gewisse Sektoren ausmappen welche  nicht mehr funktionieren?

Wenn, ja ? Wie geht das?


Mit bestem Dank im Vorraus,
Josef


----------



## SYn4pSE (23. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Ja, kann man, z.B. durch eine Low-Level-Formatierung  , da ich mir aber vorstellen kann, dass du keine lust auf eine Formatierung hast, gibt es da auch diverse Tools für. Die sind oft "Festplattenherstellerabhängig" (was ein Wort), desswegen einfach mal nach googeln oder auf der Herstellerseite deiner HDD gucken.

MfG,
SYn4pSE


----------

